# Plumas County Disappointing....



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I went up to Lake Almanor yesterday and hunted up and down the forests on the west side. Didn't find one Morel but did find a few Boletes right down near the Lake. The snow plants were coming up all over (as were the people!) By the time I left, campers, hikers, kids & dogs were pouring into the area only to find all the campgrounds closed! Anyway, I drove up and around Mt. Lassen and at my first stop was lucky enough to find 6 nice Morels and one Puffball. They just got snow there 3 days ago! It's a weird year but I'm still keeping a positive attitude for now. Happy Shroomin'...


----------



## Tahoe Oberst (May 4, 2020)

I continue to check the Auburn foothills and Lake Tahoe area and found a few small ones in both areas in the sun; mostly around 5-6K feet. Same story here, it's still cold overnight but the next few warm days/nights should give it a nice boost. Snowflowers abound though. Funny, all the campgrounds were closed but people camped regardless. It was a real madhouse on the roads and trails. I'll wait until everyone descends back to SF and SAC and then I will give it another look. By then we should be in the 10 day window after the last good rain.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

jdaniels313 said:


> I went up to Lake Almanor yesterday and hunted up and down the forests on the west side. Didn't find one Morel but did find a few Boletes right down near the Lake. The snow plants were coming up all over (as were the people!) By the time I left, campers, hikers, kids & dogs were pouring into the area only to find all the campgrounds closed! Anyway, I drove up and around Mt. Lassen and at my first stop was lucky enough to find 6 nice Morels and one Puffball. They just got snow there 3 days ago! It's a weird year but I'm still keeping a positive attitude for now. Happy Shroomin'...
> View attachment 34914
> View attachment 34916
> View attachment 34918
> View attachment 34920


Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow.... 4 Nice Pictures
and Story Naration... @jdaniels313
Those are some Awesome look'n Morels
and I intend to go my first Boletes Hunt and find this year..
I did just find my first ever Chickens today
Our Morels been Done here for about 10 days
Monroe County Indiana


----------



## 27yard (Mar 19, 2014)

Hahaha, hi JD, that reminds me of the time I found a handful of boletes in a shallow gully. I got back to the truck and showed my wife, I remember her saying “ they’re so odd looking, they MUST be poison ”. Well there not, just kinda wormy. Caution is a good thing when mushroom hunting.
Nice finds...!


----------



## Chef to Go (Apr 15, 2020)

6500 elevation in the El Dorado National forest was a score


----------



## Chef to Go (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice 700 acre burn


----------



## Chef to Go (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Chef to Go (Apr 15, 2020)




----------

